# لكل حرف وصية ادخل وشوف وصية حرفك ؟؟؟



## candy shop (20 أبريل 2008)

حرف | أ | ^__^ 

ابتسم وحاول ان ترسم البسمة على وجوه الآخرين 


 حرف | ب |^__^ 

بادر الى مساعدة من يحتاج المساعدة ولا تتأخر بالعطاء 


 حرف| ت | ^__^ 


تابع دربك بالحياة ولا تقف اذا واجهتك الصعاب , 
واذا تعثرت يوما .. 


 حرف | ث | ^__^ 

ثابر واجتهد في طلب العلم والمعرفة


حرف | ج |^__^ 

جاهد في سبيل دينك ووطنك وشرفك 


 حرف | ح | ^__^ 

حاول ان تزرع ورود الامل في دروب الآخرين 


 حرف | خ | ^__^ 

خذ من الدنيا قوتاً ينفعك يوم الدينونه


حرف | د | ^__^ 

داو الآخرين بطيبة قلبك وصدق مشاعرك 


 حرف | ذ | ^__^ 

ذق طعم تعبك بكل لقمة تأكلها ..


 حرف | ر | ^__^ 

رافق من يخاف الله وينفذ وصاياه ومن يحسن للناس . 


 حرف | ز | ^__^ 

زيّن سيرتك بحسن الخلق والادب


 حرف | س | ^__^ 

سامح من اخطأ بحقك واغفر له . 



 حرف | ش| ^__^ 

شاهد عيوبك في عيون الآخرين وحاول اصلاحها 


 حرف| ص|^__^ 

صارح بالحقيقة اصدقائك ومحبينك . 


 حرف | ض | ^__^ 

ضح بمشاعرك لأجل كرامتك 


 حرف | ط| ^__^ 

طِر الى العلا شامخاً رافع الرأس عالياً 


 حرف | ظ | ^__^ 

ظلل من حولك بحبك وبعطفك . 


 حرف | ع | ^__^ عاهد روحك ونفسك على الصدق والوفاء


 حرف | غ | ^__^ 

غض بصرك عن المحرمات 


 حرف | ف | ^__^ 

فز بحب الله وتنفيذ وصاياه

حرف | ق | ^__^ 

قاوم لأجل كرامتك وحريتك 


حرف | ك| ^__^ 

كن صادقاً مع نفسك لكي تصدق مع الآخرين 


حرف | ل | ^__^ 

لون حياتك بحب الله واتضاعه 


 حرف | م | ^__^ 

مد يديك وانتشل من يحتاج لك 


 حرف | ن | ^__^ 

نل رضا الله ورضا والديك . 


 حرف | ه | ^__^ 

هون على الآخرين مصائبهم ومحنهم. 


 حرف | و | ^__^ وسع قلبك واحتضن به الناس.


 حرف | ي | ^__^ يسر على الملهوفين والمظلومين امورهم


منقول​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لكل حرف وصية ادخل وشوف وصية حرفك ؟؟؟*




> حرف | م | ^__^
> 
> مد يديك وانتشل من يحتاج لك


 
*نصيحة جميلة و ربنا يقدرني و انفذها*

*ميرسي يا احلى كاندي*

*كل سنة وانتي طيبة و غالية علينا*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لكل حرف وصية ادخل وشوف وصية حرفك ؟؟؟*



> حرف | ن | ^__^
> 
> نل رضا الله ورضا والديك .


ساعدني يا الهي ان انال رضاك ورضي امي
ميرسي كاندي علي نقلك للموضوع
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك​


----------



## candy shop (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لكل حرف وصية ادخل وشوف وصية حرفك ؟؟؟*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *نصيحة جميلة و ربنا يقدرني و انفذها*
> 
> *ميرسي يا احلى كاندي*
> 
> *كل سنة وانتي طيبة و غالية علينا*​



ميرسى يا فراشتى يا قمر

كل سنه وانتى طيبه يا حبيبتى​


----------



## candy shop (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لكل حرف وصية ادخل وشوف وصية حرفك ؟؟؟*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> ساعدني يا الهي ان انال رضاك ورضي امي
> ميرسي كاندي علي نقلك للموضوع
> ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك​




شكرااااااااااااااا ليكى يا حبيبتى​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لكل حرف وصية ادخل وشوف وصية حرفك ؟؟؟*

*



			ابتسم وحاول ان ترسم البسمة على وجوه الآخرين
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

امين يايسوع 
مرسية ياكاندى على النصايح الغلية دى​*


----------



## وليم تل (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لكل حرف وصية ادخل وشوف وصية حرفك ؟؟؟*

شكرا كاندى
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لكل حرف وصية ادخل وشوف وصية حرفك ؟؟؟*

يا سلام يا كاندى على موضوعاتك الجميله
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## NaNo0o0o (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لكل حرف وصية ادخل وشوف وصية حرفك ؟؟؟*



> حرف | ن | ^__^
> 
> نل رضا الله ورضا والديك .




حلووووووووووووه قوى يا مامتى 

و يارب اقدر على تنفيذها

ميرسي يا قمر

وربنا معاكى يا حبىىىىى​


----------



## candy shop (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لكل حرف وصية ادخل وشوف وصية حرفك ؟؟؟*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *
> امين يايسوع
> مرسية ياكاندى على النصايح الغلية دى​*



شكرااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لكل حرف وصية ادخل وشوف وصية حرفك ؟؟؟*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كاندى
> على الموضوع الرائع
> ودمتى بود​



ميرسى لزوقك يا وليم​


----------



## candy shop (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لكل حرف وصية ادخل وشوف وصية حرفك ؟؟؟*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> يا سلام يا كاندى على موضوعاتك الجميله
> ربنا يباركك​



ميرسى اوى يا حبيبتى​


----------



## candy shop (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لكل حرف وصية ادخل وشوف وصية حرفك ؟؟؟*



NaNo0o0o قال:


> حلووووووووووووه قوى يا مامتى
> 
> و يارب اقدر على تنفيذها
> 
> ...



ميرسى يا نانو يا حبيبتى

ربنا يوفقك يا قمر​


----------



## vetaa (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لكل حرف وصية ادخل وشوف وصية حرفك ؟؟؟*



> حرف | م | ^__^
> 
> مد يديك وانتشل من يحتاج لك



امين ربنا يقدرنى

ميرسى يا كاندى
موضوع جميل

بس انتى كمان 
قوليلنا وصية حرفك:t33:


----------



## candy shop (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لكل حرف وصية ادخل وشوف وصية حرفك ؟؟؟*



vetaa قال:


> امين ربنا يقدرنى
> 
> ميرسى يا كاندى
> موضوع جميل
> ...



ههههههههههههههه

تدفعى كام يا فيتا​


----------



## كوته200 (24 يوليو 2008)

حرف | ك| ^__^ 

كن صادقاً مع نفسك لكي تصدق مع الآخرين 

ميرسى ياقمر ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


----------



## candy shop (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: لكل حرف وصية ادخل وشوف وصية حرفك ؟؟؟*



كوته200 قال:


> o.oحرف | ك| ^__^
> 
> كن صادقاً مع نفسك لكي تصدق مع الآخرين
> 
> ميرسى ياقمر ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك




شكرااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## MarMar2004 (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: لكل حرف وصية ادخل وشوف وصية حرفك ؟؟؟*

 حرف | م | ^__^ 

مد يديك وانتشل من يحتاج لك
مرسي كتير علي النصيحة الجميلة دي يا كاندي وربنا يقدرني علي تنفيزها


----------



## sosana (25 يوليو 2008)

> o.o حرف | م | ^__^
> 
> مد يديك وانتشل من يحتاج لك



ميرسي كتير على الموضوع الجامد ده


----------



## ناريمان (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: لكل حرف وصية ادخل وشوف وصية حرفك ؟؟؟*



> داو الآخرين بطيبة قلبك وصدق مشاعرك




*ساعدنى يارب علي تنفيذ الوصية 

ميرسي كتير ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## sunny man (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: لكل حرف وصية ادخل وشوف وصية حرفك ؟؟؟*

موضوع اكثر من رائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ارووجة (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: لكل حرف وصية ادخل وشوف وصية حرفك ؟؟؟*



> o.o حرف | أ | ^__^
> 
> ابتسم وحاول ان ترسم البسمة على وجوه الآخرين




^_^ وصية حلوة
ميرسي الك عالموضوع الحلو


----------



## ماريانا جمال (25 يوليو 2008)

ميرسى على هذه  الوصايا الجمسلة على فكرة انا حرف الميم  ياريت تبقى فى حاجات كتيرة زى دى ممكن


----------



## loay alkldine (25 يوليو 2008)

*مشكوره يـــا كـندي ـ شوب عل الموضوع الحلو    *


----------



## candy shop (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: لكل حرف وصية ادخل وشوف وصية حرفك ؟؟؟*



marmar2004 قال:


> حرف | م | ^__^
> 
> مد يديك وانتشل من يحتاج لك
> مرسي كتير علي النصيحة الجميلة دي يا كاندي وربنا يقدرني علي تنفيزها



يارب يا مرمر

تحققى كل اللى تتمنيه يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: لكل حرف وصية ادخل وشوف وصية حرفك ؟؟؟*



sosana قال:


> ميرسي كتير على الموضوع الجامد ده



شكراااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا حبيبتى 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: لكل حرف وصية ادخل وشوف وصية حرفك ؟؟؟*



ناريمان قال:


> *ساعدنى يارب علي تنفيذ الوصية
> 
> ميرسي كتير ربنا يباركك​*



يارب 

شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: لكل حرف وصية ادخل وشوف وصية حرفك ؟؟؟*



sunny man قال:


> موضوع اكثر من رائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



شكراااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك

نورت الموضوع​


----------



## candy shop (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: لكل حرف وصية ادخل وشوف وصية حرفك ؟؟؟*



ارووجة قال:


> ^_^ وصية حلوة
> ميرسي الك عالموضوع الحلو



شكراااااااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: لكل حرف وصية ادخل وشوف وصية حرفك ؟؟؟*



ماريانا جمال قال:


> ميرسى على هذه  الوصايا الجمسلة على فكرة انا حرف الميم  ياريت تبقى فى حاجات كتيرة زى دى ممكن



ميرسى ليكى يا قمر 

نورتى المنتدى والموضوع​


----------



## candy shop (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: لكل حرف وصية ادخل وشوف وصية حرفك ؟؟؟*



loay alkldine قال:


> *مشكوره يـــا كـندي ـ شوب عل الموضوع الحلو    *



شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## مورا مارون (26 يوليو 2008)

*حرف | م |  
*
*مد يديك وانتشل من يحتاج لك 

دنا كلوااااا ميم*

*ههههههههههههههههههه ربنا معاكي ميرسي اوي*

*




*​


----------



## candy shop (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: لكل حرف وصية ادخل وشوف وصية حرفك ؟؟؟*



مورا مارون قال:


> *حرف | م |
> *
> *مد يديك وانتشل من يحتاج لك
> 
> ...



ميرسى ليكى يا مورا يا قمر​


----------



## govany shenoda (14 أغسطس 2010)

*لكل حرف وصية ادخل شوف وصيتك*


لكل حرف وصية ادخل شوف وصيتك

حرف | أ | ^__^ 

ابتسم وحاول ان ترسم البسمة على وجوه الآخرين 


 حرف | ب |^__^ 

بادر الى مساعدة من يحتاج المساعدة ولا تتأخر بالعطاء 


 حرف| ت | ^__^ 


تابع دربك بالحياة ولا تقف اذا واجهتك الصعاب , 
واذا تعثرت يوما .. 


 حرف | ث | ^__^ 

ثابر واجتهد في طلب العلم والمعرفة


حرف | ج |^__^ 

جاهد في سبيل دينك ووطنك وشرفك 


 حرف | ح | ^__^ 

حاول ان تزرع ورود الامل في دروب الآخرين 


 حرف | خ | ^__^ 

خذ من الدنيا قوتاً ينفعك يوم الدينونه


حرف | د | ^__^ 

داو الآخرين بطيبة قلبك وصدق مشاعرك 


 حرف | ذ | ^__^ 

ذق طعم تعبك بكل لقمة تأكلها ..


 حرف | ر | ^__^ 

رافق من يخاف الله وينفذ وصاياه ومن يحسن للناس . 


 حرف | ز | ^__^ 

زيّن سيرتك بحسن الخلق والادب


 حرف | س | ^__^ 

سامح من اخطأ بحقك واغفر له . 



 حرف | ش| ^__^ 

شاهد عيوبك في عيون الآخرين وحاول اصلاحها 


 حرف| ص|^__^ 

صارح بالحقيقة اصدقائك ومحبينك . 


 حرف | ض | ^__^ 

ضح بمشاعرك لأجل كرامتك 


 حرف | ط| ^__^ 

طِر الى العلا شامخاً رافع الرأس عالياً 


 حرف | ظ | ^__^ 

ظلل من حولك بحبك وبعطفك . 


 حرف | ع | ^__^ عاهد روحك ونفسك على الصدق والوفاء


 حرف | غ | ^__^ 

غض بصرك عن المحرمات 


 حرف | ف | ^__^ 

فز بحب الله وتنفيذ وصاياه

حرف | ق | ^__^ 

قاوم لأجل كرامتك وحريتك 


حرف | ك| ^__^ 

كن صادقاً مع نفسك لكي تصدق مع الآخرين 


حرف | ل | ^__^ 

لون حياتك بحب الله واتضاعه 


 حرف | م | ^__^ 

مد يديك وانتشل من يحتاج لك 


 حرف | ن | ^__^ 

نل رضا الله ورضا والديك . 


 حرف | ه | ^__^ 

هون على الآخرين مصائبهم ومحنهم. 


 حرف | و | ^__^ وسع قلبك واحتضن به الناس.


 حرف | ي | ^__^ يسر على الملهوفين والمظلومين امورهم


----------



## روزي86 (14 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: لكل حرف وصية ادخل شوف وصيتك*

 حرف | ر | ^__^ 

رافق من يخاف الله وينفذ وصاياه ومن يحسن للناس . 



جميل جدا يا حبي

تسلم ايدك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: لكل حرف وصية ادخل شوف وصيتك*

حرف | ك| ^__^ 

 كن صادقاً مع نفسك لكي تصدق مع الآخرين

ثانكس ياعسل​


----------



## jojo_angelic (14 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: لكل حرف وصية ادخل شوف وصيتك*

Oحرف | ج |^__^ 



> جاهد في سبيل دينك



عاشت ايدك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: لكل حرف وصية ادخل شوف وصيتك*



govany shenoda قال:


> o.o حرف | م | ^__^
> 
> مد يديك وانتشل من يحتاج لك




*وحياتك انا عايز اللي ينتشلني

شكرا ليكي حوفاني

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## النور الجديد (15 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: لكل حرف وصية ادخل شوف وصيتك*



> حرف | أ | ^__^
> 
> ابتسم وحاول ان ترسم البسمة على وجوه الآخرين


 
بجد بالفعل بحاول ارسم الضحكة للغير
 داه الي انا بعمله
حتى لو على حسابي نفسي احيانا
الرب يبارك مجهودك وتعب محبتك حبيبتي​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (15 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: لكل حرف وصية ادخل شوف وصيتك*

حرف | د | ^__^ 

داو الآخرين بطيبة قلبك وصدق مشاعرك 


مرسي يا قمر​


----------



## govany shenoda (17 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: لكل حرف وصية ادخل شوف وصيتك*



روزي86 قال:


> حرف | ر | ^__^
> 
> رافق من يخاف الله وينفذ وصاياه ومن يحسن للناس .
> 
> ...



ميرسي ليكي ياقمر 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## govany shenoda (17 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: لكل حرف وصية ادخل شوف وصيتك*



+sweety kokey+ قال:


> o.oحرف | ك| ^__^
> 
> كن صادقاً مع نفسك لكي تصدق مع الآخرين
> 
> ثانكس ياعسل​



ميرسي كوكي علي مروريك
ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## govany shenoda (17 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: لكل حرف وصية ادخل شوف وصيتك*



jojo_angelic قال:


> oحرف | ج |^__^
> 
> 
> 
> عاشت ايدك



ميرسي علي مروريك
ربنا يباركيك


----------



## govany shenoda (17 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: لكل حرف وصية ادخل شوف وصيتك*



mikel coco قال:


> *وحياتك انا عايز اللي ينتشلني
> 
> شكرا ليكي حوفاني
> 
> وربنا يباركك​*



ههههههههههههه ربنا معاك
ميرسي علي مرورك


----------



## govany shenoda (17 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: لكل حرف وصية ادخل شوف وصيتك*



النور الجديد قال:


> بجد بالفعل بحاول ارسم الضحكة للغير
> داه الي انا بعمله
> حتى لو على حسابي نفسي احيانا
> الرب يبارك مجهودك وتعب محبتك حبيبتي​



ربنا يقدرك حبيبتي ويعوضك تعب محبتك
ميرسي علي مروريك


----------



## govany shenoda (17 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: لكل حرف وصية ادخل شوف وصيتك*



الملكة العراقية قال:


> o.oحرف | د | ^__^
> 
> داو الآخرين بطيبة قلبك وصدق مشاعرك
> 
> ...



ميرسي ليكي انت علي مروريك
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (17 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: لكل حرف وصية ادخل شوف وصيتك*



govany shenoda قال:


> o.o حرف| ت | ^__^
> 
> 
> تابع دربك بالحياة ولا تقف اذا واجهتك الصعاب ,
> ...


 

ميرسى كتييييير جوفانى ياحبيبتى ياقمر 
موضوع كتير مميز ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: لكل حرف وصية ادخل شوف وصيتك*

*



o.o حرف | ر | ^__^ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> * رافق من يخاف الله وينفذ وصاياه ومن يحسن للناس . *



*ميرسي ليكي*​


----------



## govany shenoda (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: لكل حرف وصية ادخل شوف وصيتك*

ميرسي روكا لمروريك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## govany shenoda (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: لكل حرف وصية ادخل شوف وصيتك*

ميرسي توتا حبيبتي  لمروريك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## zama (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: لكل حرف وصية ادخل شوف وصيتك*

بما أنى زاما 



> o.o حرف | ز | ^__^
> 
> زيّن سيرتك بحسن الخلق والادب



أشكرك  ..


----------



## govany shenoda (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: لكل حرف وصية ادخل شوف وصيتك*

ميرسي زاما لمرورك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

